# Making Sauerkraut Made Easy



## pdilley (4/5/09)

If you brew beer you need Kraut. Then Mashed potatoes, Then a nice roast Pork Knuckle, or maybe some Sauerbraten nice and steaming hot as you kick it by the fire and warm yourself on a cold winter night with Stein full of a nice Munich Dunkel or another favourite German beer.

This is a super easy recipe I got from Sador Katz who wrote the book Wild Fermentations:

Equipment:
5 litre or larger container, like a nice large jar or if you are very lucky or very loaded in Rudd money order a German made crock (harschcrock)
A small plate that fits inside the jar, or other similar item
A cleaned rock that fits inside the jar
Pillow case or other cloth covering of small size

Food Items:
2.2 to 2.5 kilos of Cabbage
3 tablespoons of sea salt

Process:
1. Chop or grate or shred the cabbage finely, thickly, however you like it. You can do all green cabbage, you can do all red cabbage, or you can do half red and half green cabbage for a pink kraut.

2. Sprinkle salt on the cabbage as you go. The salt pulls water out of the cabbage (through osmosis), and this creates the brine in which the cabbage can ferment and sour without rotting. The salt also has the effect of keeping the cabbage crunchy, by inhibiting organisms and enzymes that soften it. 3 tablespoons of salt is a rough guideline for 2.2 kilgrams of cabbage. I never measure the salt; I just shake some on after I chop up each cabbage. I use more salt in summer, less in winter as fermentation slows in cold temperatures.

3. Add other vegetables. Grate carrots for a coleslaw-like kraut. Other vegetables Ive added include onions, garlic, seaweed, greens, Brussels sprouts, small whole heads of cabbage, turnips, beets, and burdock roots. You can also add fruits (apples, whole or sliced, are classic), and herbs and spices (caraway seeds, dill seeds, celery seeds, and juniper berries are classic, but anything you like will work). Experiment.

4. Mix ingredients together and pack into crock. Pack just a bit into the crock at a time and tamp it down hard using your fists or any (other) sturdy kitchen implement like a large wooden pestle. The tamping packs the kraut tight in the crock and helps force water out of the cabbage breaking open the cell walls letting all the nice juice out to ferment.

5. Cover kraut with a plate or some other lid that fits snugly inside the crock. Place a clean weight (a glass jug filled with water) on the cover. This weight is to force water out of the cabbage and then keep the cabbage submerged under the brine. Cover the whole thing with a cloth to keep dust and flies out.

6. Press down on the weight to add pressure to the cabbage and help force water out of it. Continue doing this periodically (as often as you think of it, every few hours), until the brine rises above the cover. This can take up to about 24 hours, as the salt draws water out of the cabbage slowly. Some cabbage, particularly if it is old, simply contains less water. If the brine does not rise above the plate level by the next day, add enough salt water to bring the brine level above the plate. Add about a teaspoon of salt to a cup of water and stir until its completely dissolved.

7. Leave the crock to ferment. I generally store the crock in an unobtrusive corner of the kitchen where I wont forget about it, but where it wont be in anybodys way. You could also store it in a cool section of the house if you want a slower fermentation that will preserve for longer.

8. Check the kraut every day or two. The volume reduces as the fermentation proceeds. Sometimes mold appears on the surface. Many books refer to this mold as scum, but I prefer to think of it as a bloom. Skim what you can off of the surface; it will break up and you will probably not be able to remove all of it. Dont worry about this. Its just a surface phenomenon, a result of contact with the air. The kraut itself is under the anaerobic protection of the brine. Rinse off the plate and the weight. Taste the kraut. Generally it starts to be tangy after a few days, and the taste gets stronger as time passes. In the cool temperatures of a cellar in winter, kraut can keep improving for months and months. In the summer or in a heated room, its life cycle is more rapid. Eventually it becomes soft and the flavor turns less pleasant.

9. Enjoy. I generally scoop out a bowl- or jarful at a time and keep it in the fridge. I start when the kraut is young and enjoy its evolving flavor over the course of a few weeks. Try the sauerkraut juice that will be left in the bowl after the kraut is eaten. Sauerkraut juice is a rare delicacy and unparalleled digestive tonic. Each time you scoop some kraut out of the crock, you have to repack it carefully. Make sure the kraut is packed tight in the crock, the surface is level, and the cover and weight are clean. Sometimes brine evaporates, so if the kraut is not submerged below brine just add salted water as necessary. Some people preserve kraut by canning and heat-processing it. This can be done; but so much of the power of sauerkraut is its aliveness that I wonder: Why kill it?

10. Develop a rhythm. I try to start a new batch before the previous batch runs out. I remove the remaining kraut from the crock, repack it with fresh salted cabbage, then pour the old kraut and its juices over the new kraut. This gives the new batch a boost with an active culture starter.


Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## Nitraz (12/5/09)

This forum just keeps getting better!


----------



## Supra-Jim (12/5/09)

MMmmmmm.... a nice bratwurst or kransky in crusty bread roll with sauerkraut and a few pints :icon_drool2: 

Damn you Brewer Pete!! You really know how to push that temptation button!!

(Keep up the good work though, your recipes/directions are excellent!)

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## geoffi (12/5/09)

I feel a trip to the German Club coming on for some Schweinshaxe mit Kraut und Knoedel washed down with several Schwarzbiers...


----------



## pdilley (12/5/09)

Stop it, I'm drooling 


Well at least the Canberra Brewers Club meeting place *IS* the German Club in Canberra 



Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## GeoffN (7/3/14)

Thanks for putting this info up I've adapted this to what I have available. Now have my 3rd batch going.

I use an Easiyo yogurt maker for makig my sauerkraut. I chop up half a cabbage from Aldi add 1 tablespoon of salt. The first batch i liquidised one leaf to innoculate the batch. All the consequent batches I've used liquid from the previous batch to innoculate.

What works very well is the Easiyo yogurt maker for keeping the cabbage submerged. Here are some photos.


----------



## Midnight Brew (15/4/14)

How long do you guys let the kraut ferment for before you package and fridge or eat?


----------



## philmud (15/4/14)

Midnight Brew said:


> How long do you guys let the kraut ferment for before you package and fridge or eat?


I usually do a week, keep tasting it though and refrigerate when you're happy with the level of "sour".


----------



## TimT (15/4/14)

Apparently some people let them go on for months. But 1 week is certainly enough to get the flavour.


----------



## Aaron1.0 (15/4/14)

The flavour is quite different to the stuff in cans, nice and salty and a bit peppery. We have been adding it into salads and also a spoonful into vege soups (after it is cooked). Cabbage cops a bad wrap but I recon is awesome when prepared like this!


----------



## TimT (15/4/14)

Flavour (and to a lesser extent smell) varies with each kraut too (unless perhaps you keep a batch of good kraut to use as a starter for further krauts). Our second one had strong smells that to me seemed rather sewer-like! It still tasted lovely though.


----------



## Bridges (15/4/14)

I'd love to make my own kraut, but I'm not sure my better half would be all that happy... Tempted by this though... Kraut bling?


----------



## Midnight Brew (15/4/14)

I'll give it 7 days and then package. I looked into the whole equipment side of things but ended up using a bucket with a plate holding the kraut submerged and an old but sanitised 2L milk bottle filled wih water to weigh it down. I'll have some picks by Thursday.


----------



## philmud (15/4/14)

Yeah it's one thing you can do totally ghetto. I use a 4L glass jar, a plastic lid and a bottle or glass that protrudes just past the lip of the opening. When I do up the lid on the jar it holds the kraut under the brine. Anyone considering this, if you like kraut, just do it - it's an awesome probiotic food - very healthy


----------



## Midnight Brew (17/4/14)

And here is the final product.

4 cabages
1 beetroot
8 tablespoon of sea salt (1 tablespoon to every cabbage half)
1 week fermentation

Smells amazing!


----------



## Midnight Brew (28/4/14)

Had my first taste of it tonight and its fantastic, would go really well with some cheese and kabana with a few ales. My taste buds arn't fully going for me at the moment (jaw surgery/still learning to eat). The flavour is quiet sharp but plesant, currently got it on top of some fried rice adding an extra dimension. I'll give another update when I'm chewing fully. The jars have been sitting in my fridge sealed, and yes I was paranoid so I bleach bathed each jar before it went into my fridge.


----------



## sp0rk (29/4/14)

Thinking about getting myself one of these to start making some kraut
http://ozfarmer.com/fermenting-jars-lids-fermentation/5-litre-fido-fermenting-jar-with-fermenting-lid


----------



## Midnight Brew (29/4/14)

That would be a nice closed environment for kraut and you could put that in the dishwasher. If you don't think you'll be making it that often or just want to play around with it you can achieve similar results without investing in any new bling. A bucket will work (if you use it for brewing you'll need to nuke it afterwards) and can source them for about $5 from the local butcher. Alternatively you can buy a big jar of pickles or other food and use that jar too. No limit to batch size you make.


----------



## sp0rk (29/4/14)

I was thinking it might come in handy as well for doing little mead/cider/beer experiments
that way I'm not tying up my demijohns and they're free for other stuff


----------



## philmud (29/4/14)

Yeah, that jar looks perfect, though it's good you'll use it for other things because it's a bit fancy for Kraut, and you'll probably still benefit from a weight or similar to hold the kraut below the brine.


----------



## sp0rk (29/4/14)

They've got a glass weight on their site that suits the jar


----------



## Midnight Brew (17/5/14)

Midnight Brew said:


> And here is the final product.
> 
> 4 cabages
> 1 beetroot
> ...


Another update, I'm onto my last jar. I've really become accustomed to it and love eating it with fried rice instead of soy sauce. I must say the goodness of the kraut has been reactive to my immune system. I usually get a cold twice a year that runs for about 7 days. I've been eating the kraut for about a month now around 4-5 times a week. Had a sore throat when I woke up yesterday and today it feels like what ever it was is almost gone. I'm going to make some more in the next week, a bigger batch to last the winter.


----------



## philmud (17/5/14)

Midnight Brew said:


> Another update, I'm onto my last jar. I've really become accustomed to it and love eating it with fried rice instead of soy sauce. I must say the goodness of the kraut has been reactive to my immune system. I usually get a cold twice a year that runs for about 7 days. I've been eating the kraut for about a month now around 4-5 times a week. Had a sore throat when I woke up yesterday and today it feels like what ever it was is almost gone. I'm going to make some more in the next week, a bigger batch to last the winter.


Where do you live midnight? If you have any Asian grocers nearby try & pick up some go chu ga roo - it's a mild red chilli flake that they use in Kim chi - you could split a regular batch and ferment some with garlic, chilli and ginger, which would go great with fried rice.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/5/14)

Made some Tabasco sauce using same pricncipal

Crushed chilli's, salt & vineger

After 2 weeks it formed a white film and was bubbling...

Tastes AMAZING....the longer its going, the better it tastes

Thank you to Indica for the method

Going to grab the Tabasco and use as a starter for some sauerkruat..

Tasted AMAZING. Fruity & smooth

Once the fermentation kicked in...about 1 week in...the flavour changed. 

Its still bubbling and getting better. Chillies are breaking down.

Going to grab some of the fermentin Tabasco and use it as a starter for sorar


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/5/14)

Tried editing above post

Using mobile.....

Dont give a


----------



## Midnight Brew (17/5/14)

Prince Imperial said:


> Where do you live midnight? If you have any Asian grocers nearby try & pick up some go chu ga roo - it's a mild red chilli flake that they use in Kim chi - you could split a regular batch and ferment some with garlic, chilli and ginger, which would go great with fried rice.


Live in the eastern suburbs of melbourne near ringwood. I would of done that today but got a bit eager after my post and went and bought 8 cabbages and now its in a full bucket ready to go :blink: . That sounds great for my next batch. Garlic, chilli and giner :icon_drool2:



Ducatiboy stu said:


> Made some Tabasco sauce using same pricncipal
> Crushed chilli's, salt & vineger
> After 2 weeks it formed a white film and was bubbling...
> Tastes AMAZING....the longer its going, the better it tastes
> ...


Never thought about making sauce. Where abouts can I find that info Stu?

It's amazing how home brewing has sparked my food preparation/preservation hobbies.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/5/14)

750-1kg Chilli's
1/4ish cup salt
Splash of vinegar 

Roughly chop chilli's in blender 

Place in container with salt & vinegar

Place in cupboard and let it go

will get a white film and bubbles after about 2 weeks

Add a little water every few days


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/5/14)

Note : Indica put me on to the method. So credit goes to him. It works.

The salt ( especially ) & vinegar stop the nasties from growin.


----------



## TimT (17/5/14)

I've heard that peppers are a natural home for lacto-bacilli and can be really good for getting wild cheese cultures from.


----------



## philmud (17/5/14)

**** yeah, home made hot sauce! I assume it finishes chunky stu? You could add anything you wanted for flavour combos. I have some shit-hot fish sauce at the moment (seriously, if you're using squid brand, it's like you're drinking VB over Chimay). I reckon that'd add a really tasty dimension. I might get onto that!

Tim, that's interesting! What kind of tough-ass bugs must thrive on chilli?!

Oh, and midnight, ginger = awesome in lacto ferments, leave a small amount with the skin on.


----------



## TimT (17/5/14)

I dunno. I read it on Sandor Katz's website, someone else passing the story on to him, and I think it's the American definition of peppers (capsicum, for instance). They stuck it in milk, applied heat and the milk curdled.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/5/14)

Not chunky at all...its actually very thin.


----------



## Beers Gone Wild (25/4/16)

After reading your post, I decided to make some. I haven't even tasted it before but it sure sounds tasty with a few brews.

Did two batches on Friday, about 3 KG. Popped them in my beer fermenting fridge @19c.

Both are bubbling away nicely.

Cant wait to taste it.


----------



## Wolfman1 (3/9/16)

I'm having a crack at this today after reading this post.


----------



## peteru (3/9/16)

I've had some home made sauerkraut for dinner today, with a pork roast, potatoes and roasted carrots. Family declared the sauerkraut the best thing on the dinner table. I use the 2kg Jalna / Atiki yoghurt buckets to make mine in fairly small batches. Usually I get one head of cabbage, make coleslaw and the rest gets turned into sauerkraut. It fits perfectly in those buckets and they are small enough to fit in the ordinary food fridge.

However, I would never, ever be game enough to put sauerkraut in the beer fermenting fridge. In fact, I would not even have them in the same room. The risk of cross-contamination just scares me. Lacto infections in my beer? No thanks!


----------



## Danscraftbeer (4/9/16)

True that on cross contamination. Must take good measures in techniques making these things in the same house. Never in the brew fridge!!!!!

Beers gone wild? 3 posts? I think we got trolled, maybe


----------



## Midnight Brew (14/9/16)

Just put down another batch of kraut which will ferment a month. I usually do a batch per year but I've already exhausted the stocks I made from Autumn. At $26 of ingredients it sure goes a long way!

2 red cabbages
2 savoy cabbages
2 dhead cabbages?
65g approx of Birdseye chillies
1kg carrots
1kg Beetroot
50g approx garlic


----------



## peteru (14/9/16)

*? OMG ?*

*How can you possibly make sauerkraut without caraway seeds?*

* :unsure:  *

I find that Juniper berries, used sparsely, add a nice touch.


----------



## Mardoo (14/9/16)

Dill seeds rock in sour kraut, but I've had real trouble finding them here.


----------



## sp0rk (14/9/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> 750-1kg Chilli's
> 1/4ish cup salt
> Splash of vinegar
> 
> ...


My Chilli gardens are planted now, I'll be very keen to give this a dig.
I've got Butch T Jolokia seedlings and seeds, Habanero seedlings and seeds, lemon aji seeds, poblano seeds and jalapeno seeds in the ground now.
Will give it a go with whichever plant gives the most fruit, multiple batches if it goes well


----------



## kaiserben (14/9/16)

Roughly what size container would be big enough to fit a whole cabbage in it, submerged for sauerkraut? 

And following on from D-Stu's post, I'm going to finally get around to making sambal and also get back into growing chillies.


----------



## peteru (14/9/16)

A 2kg yoghurt bucket is big enough for about 2/3 of a head of cabbage, so something bigger than that. You need a bit head space for the fermentation, or at least something to catch the spills.


----------



## kaiserben (15/9/16)

Cheers. I think they often sell sauerkraut in 4L jars, so I might buy one and then re-use the jar.


----------



## scooterism (7/4/17)

Would a stainless vessel be ok for kraut?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/4/17)

Yep

Even better if you could get some stainless mesh to cover the kraut so it leaves a layer of liquid above it


----------



## Midnight Brew (8/4/17)

scooterism said:


> Would a stainless vessel be ok for kraut?


In the book The Art of Fermentation, Sandor Katz advices to avoid metal vessels for acidic food fermentations as the environment and salt will corrode the metals and corrosion finds its way into the food. Most household SS is very thin and if there are scratches exposed to the ferment, they will become corroded. Katz does mention that it can work with industrial grade SS later on in the book. 

Depending on the size of your ferment, I find two buckets works best as the top bucket has a series of holes drilled in it and keeps the cabbage submerged. Just weight it down with a sanitised soft drink/juice/beer bottle that is full.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/4/17)

Midnight Brew said:


> Depending on the size of your ferment, I find two buckets works best as the top bucket has a series of holes drilled in it and keeps the cabbage submerged. Just weight it down with a sanitised soft drink/juice/beer bottle that is full.


Probably the easiest and best


----------



## pyroboy (8/4/17)

Hey All,

I've had my first batch of kraut going for two weeks now. It's still quite crunchy, not at all like what you get in a jar. Should I be leaving it longer or is it just a matter of personal taste as to the texture?

It all looks fine, no sign of infection, and is tasting great.

Cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/4/17)

let it go.

But...If it tastes nice, eat it

No hard and fast rules

The longer you leave it, the more flavours will develop


----------



## pyroboy (8/4/17)

That's what I suspected. Thanks.


----------

